# Circumcision



## Linda77 (Feb 14, 2017)

I would appreciate any help on the following  it is a very condensed version


Circumcision- 80 yr old male

Phimosis 

Penile Block done
Frenulum was taken down using a clamp, cautery and cut technique. A circumferential skin incisions were made at distal shaft.



I have heard that 54150 is any age and 54161 is over 28 days but the wording in the descriptor is throwing me off.

Thanks!


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Feb 15, 2017)

54150 doesn't have a specific age requirement. I would use that one because they used a clamp.

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------



## Linda77 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you for giving your professional opinion I thought nobody was going to chime in.


----------



## kathleenl (Mar 9, 2017)

Good morning,

We are having similar discussions in my office.  This patient is 58 yo.    "Pt taken to OR and IV abx administered.  Placed under anesthesia and penis was prepped and draped in sterile fashion.  Exam revealed a tight and unretractable foreskin.  Circumferential penile block was administered at base of penis and plain local anesthesia.  Using dorsal/ventral slit technique, circumcision was performed.  Glans and urethra appeared normal.  Hemostasis was achieved with cautery and with 3-0 chromic sutures at the frenulum.  Hemostasis was excellent.  Circ incision was close with interrupted 3-0 chromic sutures with a U-stitch at the frenulum.  circ was closed without tension.  Sterile dressings were applied and patient was to be returned to RR in stable condition."

We are torn between 54001 and 54161.  There are so many similarities between these two, any guidance is appreciated.

Thanks!

-Kathleen


----------

